# Gme thread, Rockets vs Bulls, 7:30 pm, Jan 8, 2007, CSN



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Tracy McGrady is making his recent seven-game absence due to back spasms a distant memory.
> 
> He will likely need to stay at the top of his game Monday when he leads his Houston Rockets into Chicago to visit the Bulls - one of the league's best home teams.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070108/HOUCHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Houston Rockets </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>21 - 12 (.636)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Southwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>12 - 3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 14 (.588)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>15 - 3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 11</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>89.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.444</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.420</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>44.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.467</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.448</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ming, Y</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>25.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>McGrady, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Alston, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Head, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Battier, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Howard, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wells, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Snyder, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hayes, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Lucas III, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Spanoulis, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Mutombo, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Padgett, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Novak, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Jeff Van Gundy</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Bulls win by 12 points. BTW have anyone notice that the Bulls lose every loose ball battle. They are a good defensive team they take charges, they rebound, block shots, but they get out hustled on every lose ball scramble. Pay close attention to Gordons lack of hustle for the loose ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another game against a team with its star player out. Take advantage!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

harley said:


> Bulls win by 12 points. BTW have anyone notice that the Bulls lose every loose ball battle. They are a good defensive team they take charges, they rebound, block shots, but they get out hustled on every lose ball scramble. Pay close attention to Gordons lack of hustle for the loose ball.


Bulls are known for getting loose balls, and they are great at getting down on the floor. If you watch enough Bulls game, you would know that they hustle for those loose balls at a higher rate over any other team. 

You say that the Bulls don't hustle then you mention only ONE individual player in Gordon whom you think doesn't hustle for loose balls? Great arguement.(Infact he actually does go down on all fours for loose balls very often, his quite the hustler he just doesn't do it very often. But what type of shooter wouldn't want the ball in their hands every single moment of the game?) 

edit - keep the focus on bball please. -VF


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

This is a key game for the bulls to show off their true talents. They beat the pistons fine, but this is a western powerhouse with their best player still playing (tmac). If they can beat the rockets, they can possibly be motivated enough to contend against the other western powerhouses.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am looking forward to a very good game tonight when the Rockets facing the better team in the east. Cheers!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Also on NBATV/inHD for our outsiders


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Get it done boys. We need to keep pace with Cleveland and pass Detroit.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

For those of you with TVUplayer, the game is on that. Mine is having trouble loading though which is very annoying.


----------



## franky5183 (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah it's viewable on CCTV-5 chinese sports feed. Enjoy! I wonder how long it's delayed...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls off to a decent start.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc 8 points already. Bulls offense looks good (shocker!).


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Noc 8 points already. Bulls offense looks good (shocker!).


On pace for 90 points!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

sov82 said:


> On pace for 90 points!


Rest of the bulls are shooting 3-11.

On fire!


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

bulls need to stop letting hinrich shoot, he doesn't have legs! Only if Hinrich is wide open should he shoot. Get Gordon going too and try your best to rebound against mutombo!!!!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

The Bulls start 3 players who current can't hit the side of a barn.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

sov82 said:


> On pace for 90 points!


On pace now for 72.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

man what a brickfest...I know both teams are defensive teams, but man it was not the defense that made both teams miss so much, it was just poor shooting!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Good thing the Bulls have Allen, Maliek


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Well that was quite the quarter..
:|


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

bulls need to get Gordon going


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Well that was quite the quarter..
> :|


Noc was our only productive player. Can't stay out of foul trouble tonight.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Well that was quite the quarter..
> :|


Uuuuuuuuuuuuugly.

I was really hoping Kirk would get out of his funk


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Yep he's got to stay active but watch himself.
Meanwhile..

"Van Gundy still reminds me of that guy in Ghost that was on the train."
- Red Kerr

King called him a cross between Beetlejuice and Tweety bird.

This is quality commentary.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bball_1523 said:


> bulls need to get Gordon going


Looks like double and triple teams as soon as he touches it.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

bulls might have to go to Nocioni early, he's got the hand, as well as Malik Allen. Gordon still needs to get started.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Rockets on pace for 60 points, a season low.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, this has been a woeful game so far


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

What is the Malik?

He obviously had the blue pill before playing tonight.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

darlets said:


> What is the Malik?


He's a human.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Looks like double and triple teams as soon as he touches it.


Yup, any team with half a brain will double team Gordon on the bulls currently. Make someone else beat you.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

teams combining for 19 from 56


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


>


lol

I'm happy Skiles has Sweets and Thabo on the court. Just keep 
going to the bench until we can find someone that brought their scoring game.

hopefully sweets can get something going.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sweets. On cue.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

we need to prevent so many offensive boards and we still need to get Gordon going.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon has 5 assists?

Wow.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our 3 guards are shooting 1-10. 1-11 if 82games.com says Griffin played guard earlier in the game.

Brutal


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice take there by Gordon, that's one of the only nice plays of the game so far. Geeah.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

darlets said:


> What is the Malik?
> 
> He obviously had the blue pill before playing tonight.


What is the blue pill? Isn't that the one that helps with erections?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> What is the blue pill? Isn't that the one that helps with erections?


Perks up the old fellas.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Houston </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Battier</td> <td>20</td> <td>2-7</td> <td>0-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Howard</td> <td>18</td> <td>4-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>2</td> <td>7</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mutombo</td> <td>15</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. McGrady</td> <td>18</td> <td>3-10</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Alston</td> <td>14</td> <td>0-6</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Head</td> <td>13</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Hayes</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Lucas</td> <td>7</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Padgett</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>116</td> <td>13-43</td> <td>1-17</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>7</td> <td>24</td> <td>7</td> <td>9</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>8</td> <td>30 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.302</td> <td>.059</td> <td>.600</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 5 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>13</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>19</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>11</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>15</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>18</td> <td>1-6</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>17</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>12</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>6</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>115</td> <td>16-39</td> <td>1-7</td> <td>7-8</td> <td>5</td>  <td>24</td> <td>11</td> <td>6</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>7</td> <td>40 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.410</td> <td>.143</td> <td>.875</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 3 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td height="7">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

good job by bulls to end the quarter. 40-30. Bulls need to keep it up and start the 2nd half good. Keep playing they are playing and hit their open jumpers. 

Deng and Gordon need to get going!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Malik Allen. Pretty funny. 4-9. Nine shots in 11 minutes.


Very kobe-like.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Gordon having a nice floor game so far and no turn overs.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Malik Allen. Pretty funny. 4-9. Nine shots in 11 minutes.
> 
> 
> Very kobe-like.


LOL, he's not going to get many chances, so all those attempts might as well have been in the first two quarters of a sluggish game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> LOL, he's not going to get many chances, so all those attempts might as well have been in the first two quarters of a sluggish game.


From what I saw, they put him out there to shoot. Someone had to, and hopefully someone could with 4-9 kind of precision.
:biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blistering pace to start the 2nd half!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

That had to be the worst 3-on-1 fast break in history.

Duhon looks so gun-shy he won't even take a layup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our guards' shooting is improving.

up to 2-14 now


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*shudder*


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Seems like the only thing Hinrich has passed is his case of low confidence-itis to Duhon, which causes players to miss tons of shots.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz! said:


> What's worse is the team has two bench players, aside from Gordon, who you might consider to be offensive minded - one being Sweetney, who's had severely limited minutes.
> 
> (Malik Allen being the other, who's never met a pass he likes or a shot he doesn't)


Looks like Skiles must have been reading the "Our offense sucks" thread before today's game! Making *DaBullz!* look like the genius!

Good call on this post, sir.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

We started doing the gong sound for Wallace?
When did that start?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I think this game needs more of Sefolosha and less of everything else.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Looks like Skiles must have been reading the "Our offense sucks" thread before today's game! Making *DaBullz!* look like the genius!
> 
> Good call on this post, sir.


Malik Allen will never make another pass.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Can Hinrich play any worse?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our best five players are out there on the court.

And looking good!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Malik Allen will never make another pass.


This is a bit unfair. At .2apg, Malik passes the ball once every 5 games. Stick around for another two weeks and you may see another one!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1-10


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> This is a bit unfair. At .2apg, Malik passes the ball once every 5 games. Stick around for another two weeks and you may see another one!


Past record is no indication of future performance

Read the fine print


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hinrich, do us a favor and pass up ALL your shots, PLEASE!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Wynn!
*
You made me look it up. Allen has 5 assists on the season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: our next game is against the bucks, right? 

I don't have to look at the schedule. I can tell because they just said Redd is out for 4-6 weeks. That's just our luck.

Meanwhile, bulls are now behind by 1.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich freakin sucks...he's no better then Duhon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looked to me like Deng just created for himself.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I wonder if we could trade Hinrich for Gooden. Maybe Lebron can influence it because Hinrich's his boy.

We'd need to sign another guard though. Preferably one with an outside shot, maybe Toni Kukoc (he's a little slow out there, but probably not slower than Pike).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

hehehe.... 

I looked it up, too. Malik's last assist was December 4, 2006. Here's to you, Mr. Allen. He wins the *Marcus Fizer "Take it to the hole" Award*.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

That was great coaching there.

Fouled Gordon, foul to give. Double teamed him after the inbounds and then forced him over toward Wallace. Wallace didn't move. Turned into a triple team and nobody to pass to.

Turnover. Fast break easy bucket when WE should have had the last shot.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ben G. needs to get his shot going now


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Anyone else think something is seriously wrong with Kirk Duhon........Errrr, Kirk Hinrich?

Something must be wrong. You don't go from one of the best to oe fo the worst that quicly without a hidden injury or something.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I must be getting old. For a second there, Red's math actually sounded good.

"We were up 10 at half, now down 3, so that's a 23 point swing!"

:lol:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Red: "The Bulls had a 10 point lead at halftime. That's a 23 point swing." (Bulls are down by 3).


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I am fine with no Kirk at 4th Q at this point.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Over/Under 70 points for the bulls tonight?

I say over


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This team will not win a championship this year. Basically everyone except Gordon, Deng, and Nocioni are liabilities in some way or another. Thabo and Tyrus better get good FAST...by the end of the season they need to be able to fill into the starting lineup, or otherwise were going nowhere.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

If the webcast wasn't slow I so would have posted that first.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Why do we put Grippin in when Sefalosha is what we need?

Seriously........How do you leave McGrady uncovered?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks to me like Deng just turned that "stand in the corner and wait for the pass" play into a manufactured bucket with a difficulty factor of 4.3

TMac heating up, not good.

Gordon with that "no concsience" kind of shot and hits to answer.

Also, Houston knows it has a mismatch with Howard on Nocioni and they've gone to it _all_ _night_ _long_


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

HinBrick in.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Anyone else think something is seriously wrong with Kirk Duhon........Errrr, Kirk Hinrich?
> 
> Something must be wrong. You don't go from one of the best to oe fo the worst that quicly without a hidden injury or something.


The problem there is that Kirk never was our best player. It has been Gordon the past 2 years, and maybe like a tie between Gordon and Deng this year. Hinrich got a bunch of undeserved credit. 

Bottomline is that Kirk didn't work on his game in the offseason, and just doesn't try that hard. He has an ego, and he plays some lazy defense that is just with his hands, which leads to fouls on him, which lead to his little arm flailing sideshow.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I've been flipping between the Bulls and the BCS title game, but I haven't seen Sef or TT yet. Have they been in?


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

man the bulls need to hit their shots and double tmac. They have let tmac get his game. Have to keep their heads up.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

The game is over. Unless little Ben goes crazy and Kirk STOP shooting!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is a 5 point game, Rockets just turned it over.

We need the stops. We now need the ... Gordon! ... points at the other end,.

3 point game.

8+ minutes left.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's one point.

This game isn't anywhere near over.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng and Gordon are monsters........

We need a third guy to step up and consistently play well.

I don't think Hinrich is our best talent, but I do believe he was our most consistent last year.

Hinbrick has dramatically regressed this season. Maybe it's a tired thing, maybe he's just not as good as we hoped. Maybe a mix of both. Still, he has shown an ability to be a better than average player. One thing I don't miss when he's not in is the 23 seconds of dribbling.

In either case, Ben Wallace has been having another horrible game as well as 90 year old Mutumbo has grabbed every rebound that occurs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can someone explain to me why Hinrich already has played Gordon's average minutes per game while scoring 2 points on 10% shooting?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Can we please sit Hinbrick and put in Sefalosha.

We might as leave McGrady unguarded with Hinbrick on him.

GORDON Is out of control


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon looking like Jordan. Posting up, fall away turn around jumper.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

lgtwins said:


> The game is over. Unless little Ben goes crazy and Kirk STOP shooting!!!


Not yet my friend … Not yet my friend … soon TM and JH will exhaust their energy...I hope


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Because Hinbrick is Paxson and Skiles' love child


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Gordon vs. TMAC


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

It's too bad Skiles doesn't have the confidence to put Thabo in to guard McGrady. He's just torching Kirk (not Kirk's fault). This is exactly why I thought we drafted Thabo.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> I've been flipping between the Bulls and the BCS title game, but I haven't seen Sef or TT yet. Have they been in?


Gotta love SEC football! 

Go Gator!


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

WHY IS HINRICH GUARDING TMAC WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Put deng back on him, at least he can get an arm up.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Please get someone in their who can guard McGrady. Sweetney doubling is embarrasing.

Sit Hinbrick, bring in The THABONATOR....Or, bring in TT and let him hound McGrady with energy and length.

Gordon and Deng can man the backcourt for now.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Gotta love SEC football!
> 
> Go Gator!


Ugh...seems like they're winning everything nowadays.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Skiles has to bench Hinrich. I think this could be an evaluation period on whether its best to keep Hinrich for the teams future or not. Get Gordon the starters minutes (40+), and have Hinrich in the 20-30 minute role. Thats all he deserves, and if he has a problem coming off the bench...well, he's not a team player like our leading scorer is, and he'll have to be moved.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Please get someone in their who can guard McGrady. Sweetney doubling is embarrasing.
> 
> Sit Hinbrick, bring in The THABONATOR....Or, bring in TT and let him hound McGrady with energy and length.
> 
> Gordon and Deng can man the backcourt for now.


I read the sentence about Sweetney three times and I still don't think it truly registered in my brain. That's just sad 

Some Thabo and TT please.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> I think Skiles has to bench Hinrich. I think this could be an evaluation period on whether its best to keep Hinrich for the teams future or not. Get Gordon the starters minutes (40+), and have Hinrich in the 20-30 minute role. Thats all he deserves, and if he has a problem coming off the bench...well, he's not a team player like our leading scorer is, and he'll have to be moved.


There is nobody else to put out there at guard.

Get used to it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Deng didn't handle McGrady that time, and then Kirk fell down. Alston drains the 3.

Everything is going to **** right now because nobody can guard McGrady.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone here buy tickets to the Ben Gordon show?

5-5 and 12 points this quarter.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

thabo could at least come in for hinrich and guard tmac along with deng.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I think Gordon started out 0 for 5, which means he has made 7 straight shots.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon... damn.
16 in the quarter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ben Gordon is saving the Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng can't guard TMac either. Not even close.

Bulls are cheating to help him by having Hinrich ready to double team. And, that put Hinrich out of position and Head gets a wide open 3 and hits.

Nocioni with his 5th foul.

Gordon now 8-13, 24 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists.
Deng is on fire right now, too.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'm surprised that long heave didn't go down, it wouldn't be out of the ordinary to happen against the Bulls.

2 point game.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gordon is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> Ben Gordon is saving the Bulls.


Does he have another miracle shot left in him?

We need that miracle.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Ben Gordon is saving the Bulls.


How's your 5 rookies to look out for doing?

(You nailed it about Gordon 3 years ago)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, the Bulls never set any ball screens. What kind of play was that Skiles? You knew he would be doubled. Ugh.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TMac missed a cluth FT and kept us in this game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> Ben Gordon is saving the Bulls.


Story of his career. I wonder how long before he actually gets credit for doing it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Does he have another miracle shot left in him?
> 
> We need that miracle.


To tie, we do now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

He drew a play for Kirk ****ING Hinrich


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Word has it that Skiles drew up a play in the huddle. They're going to go with Hinrich for a layup attempt.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

out of all the players, hinrich goes for the clutch shot and bricks it...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Word has it that Skiles drew up a play in the huddle. They're going to go with Hinrich for a layup attempt.


OK, so he pulled up for a short 2pt shot instead.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got everything crossed at the moment

We believe in you Ben.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

sloth! said:


> Story of his career. I wonder how long before he actually gets credit for doing it.


Do you ever get tired of yourself? 

Let it go...

Damn.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Let's draw a play for a guy who's 1/10. Again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> How's your 5 rookies to look out for doing?
> 
> (You nailed it about Gordon 3 years ago)


I personally feel that four of the five have proven that they can be competent on the pro level. Lowry got hurt, but before hand he was the best guard on the Memphis roster as a rookie. Hopefully he doesn't miss the whole season because he is just so much fun to watch. 

Douby isn't a bad player. He is buried behind some veteran players (why the Kings signed Salmons I'll never know). He had a good game a week or so ago (with over 20). Long term he will be a very good third guard, which is what I suspected.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Turned a 3 point game into a 7 point game. That's what that 2 point play with :20 left is good for. Every time.

The alternative is to wind the clock down to :06 or less and put up the 3.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I feel sorry for Gordon. Guy's surrounded by a bunch of chumps.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

I might as well just give up on the bulls, they can't beat the best teams. Sorry guys, I'm really hopeless right now.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I didn't know you couldn't type in all caps until this game.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

[email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$
could this day get any worse?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich gets the ride it out approach, yet one of our two stars isn't trusted with that.

Kirk Hinrich: 2 points, 1-11 FG

T. Sefolosha DNP - Coach's Decision

Not sure why Thabo didn't get any burn.........he couldn't have possibly done worse than hinrich, so wheres the risk?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I really have no idea why Skiles feels the need to get complicated on game-ending plays. Just draw up an iso for Gordon and let him shoot/create. Stop running him off screens and ****. Jesus.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Someone please get rid of skiles for good.
Then this favourism would be gone forever.

GOrdon, Deng, Tyrus and Thabo are the only ones if i was GM that would not be tradable.
The rest can go


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Time for Kirk to come off the bench. He looks hopeless out there and Skiles has to try something different to get him going. There's simply no way you can justify him starting when Gordon's coming off the bench. He had 6 poor games to start off the season and BOOM he gets benched for it. Kirk's been stinking it up for over a month now.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

That was terrible. This game is an example of why the Bulls need a legit post player and or off the dribble slasher.

Also, I have go to wonder if that pullup Hinrich j was by design. If so, that was a terrible playcall.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blech city.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> I personally feel that four of the five have proven that they can be competent on the pro level. Lowry got hurt, but before hand he was the best guard on the Memphis roster as a rookie. Hopefully he doesn't miss the whole season because he is just so much fun to watch.
> 
> Douby isn't a bad player. He is buried behind some veteran players (why the Kings signed Salmons I'll never know). He had a good game a week or so ago (with over 20). Long term he will be a very good third guard, which is what I suspected.


Roy for ROY.

Morrison is going to be a very good pro, too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Babble-On said:


> That was terrible. This game is an example of why the Bulls need a legit post player and or off the dribble slasher.
> 
> Also, I have go to wonder if that pullup Hinrich j was by design. If so, that was a terrible playcall.


It was by design. No doubt.

Skiles said in the post game interview after calling the SAME PLAY in the same circumstance against NJ that it his strategy in this situation.

It's worked out identically both times - failed.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I really have no idea why Skiles feels the need to get complicated on game-ending plays. Just draw up an iso for Gordon and let him shoot/create. Stop running him off screens and ****. Jesus.


That's what I wish he would have done tonight. However, in some of the previous games, there were only a few seconds left to go, and Gordon didn't have any time to do anything but catch, maybe dribble once, and shoot. This time we had 20 seconds.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I did not get it … why Dictator did not play Thabo and TT ?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> I feel sorry for Gordon. Guy's surrounded by a bunch of chumps.


Deng's not a chump.

Anyhow the package is

Hinrich
Nocioni
PJ Brown
Pick

Go out, use that to get KG or preferably JO. Get it done Paxson, we only have 3 winners on this team (Gordon, Deng, Wallace) and Wallace is being misused because he is 6'8", with no other bigman of length (say a 7 footer like a Tyson Chandler) 

A trade must be done, this team isn't built to win.

Just go out there, go out to fight with

Gordon
Thabo
Deng
Thomas
Wallace
O'neal
Sweetney
Duhon

Thats our 8, and send them out to fight every night.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never win another game.


How was the offense? 

:biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We now officially have the worst starting backcourt in the league offensively.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Hinrich gets the ride it out approach, yet one of our two stars isn't trusted with that.
> 
> Kirk Hinrich: 2 points, 1-11 FG
> 
> ...


Yup, give the kid some burn. Pair him or Griffen with BG. Kirk needs to have his minutes cut until he finds his game again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> That's what I wish he would have done tonight. However, in some of the previous games, there were only a few seconds left to go, and Gordon didn't have any time to do anything but catch, maybe dribble once, and shoot. This time we had 20 seconds.


The play is:
pretend it's like the last shot of Q2

Gordon at the top

Dribble out the clock

Create a shot

Hopefully with barely enough time for a rebound/putback and1 if it's a miss.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> That's what I wish he would have done tonight. However, in some of the previous games, there were only a few seconds left to go, and Gordon didn't have any time to do anything but catch, maybe dribble once, and shoot. This time we had 20 seconds.


Of course-- I agree. Gordon is too small to get his shot when there are about 3 seconds left.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Roy for ROY.
> 
> Morrison is going to be a very good pro, too.


Roy looks really good. He just has great control on the court. He hit a game tying jumper the other day and sent a game into overtime that they ended up winning. Last night, however, the gave him the ball again, and he wasn't able to hit a three to tie. His three point percentage is actually dismal (10%!!!), but I expect that to turn around over time.

He's obviously impressed McMillan. Why else would he give the ball to Roy twice in end of games situations, especially down 2 with Randolph as an option. Roy is already the second best player on the team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich had his legs. Plenty of energy. Ran around and chased guys on defense all night. Guarded tmac and at least got a hand near his face most of the time.

That's not it.

He needs some FTAs early in the game to get some confidence he can put the ball in the basket.

He probably needs to shoot more, not less, too.

If the guy has a good shot, but is having a slump, the way you get out of it is to shoot your way out.

Duhon has become invisible. He was unwillling to take a shot, even a layup attempt, tonight.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The play is:
> pretend it's like the last shot of Q2
> 
> Gordon at the top
> ...


Gotta agree with you. It might be a better play if we were down 2, but I'd still do it anyway.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Roy looks really good. He just has great control on the court. He hit a game tying jumper the other day and sent a game into overtime that they ended up winning. Last night, however, the gave him the ball again, and he wasn't able to hit a three to tie. His three point percentage is actually dismal (10%!!!), but I expect that to turn around over time.
> 
> He's obviously impressed McMillan. Why else would he give the ball to Roy twice in end of games situations, especially down 2 with Randolph as an option. Roy is already the second best player on the team.


I picked Portland to have the worst record in the NBA (pre-season). I was wrong. A lot of it is due to Roy.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Had this game right in our had's and got away. Skiles should have been put Deng on McGrady before we got down like that. Hinrich and Duhon are a pitiful back court. Skiles is a average coach the ball should of been in Gordon hands he got hott.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Gotta agree with you. It might be a better play if we were down 2, but I'd still do it anyway.


You have to take the 3.

However, it gives Houston the chance to foul and give us just 2 shots at the FT line.

But that's no worse than having a 2pt attempt on a designed play.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I don't have a problem with Skiles not playing Thabo or Tyrus. They have been getting the usual ticky-tack calls that rookies get, and it has really hurt us. 

I would have liked to see Thabo against McGrady at least once, out of curiosity, but coaches don't have that luxury.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our starting backcourt tonight scored *2 points(1-13 FG) in 56 MINUTES*.

Don't fix it if it ain't broke!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tmac is back, but whats with just dumping the ball to Ben and expecting him to magically produce something


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> You have to take the 3.
> 
> However, it gives Houston the chance to foul and give us just 2 shots at the FT line.
> 
> But that's no worse than having a 2pt attempt on a designed play.


What I am trying to say is that a clearout play is probably less effective if the defenders know the guy with the ball will probably pull up for a 3. That being said, I'd still give the ball to Gordon up top and see what happens.

We shouldn't forget that Gordon missed the shot at the end of the game. He isn't infalliable. But when he gets hot like that, you have to give him the ball.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

I made a thread about Coach skiles and most of you still think he's worth keeping. But he is TERRIBLE during crunch time. He drew up a HORRIBLE play tonight.

I think Skiles is on the hot seat. He got the bulls to the playoffs, but man cmon. Gordon is on fire, and you go 1 for 10 hinrich? How much more stupider of a play can you draw?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I know hindsights 20/20.

But Telfair for that 6th pick....what about Hinrich for it?

PG-Brandon Roy
SG-Ben Gordon
SF-Luol Deng
PF-LaMarcus Aldridge
C- Ben Wallace

Boy....we would be good if we did Portland's draft....


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hinrich and Duhon to the bench and Thabo and Ben should start. Thabo compliment Ben well


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bball_1523 said:


> I made a thread about Coach skiles and most of you still think he's worth keeping. But he is TERRIBLE during crunch time. He drew up a HORRIBLE play tonight.
> 
> I think Skiles is on the hot seat. He got the bulls to the playoffs, but man cmon. Gordon is on fire, and you go 1 for 10 hinrich? How much more stupider of a play can you draw?


The guy gets praised though for having the best plays out of inbounds and at the end of games by announcers though (and not just the CSN/WGN announcing crew, but like on ESPN). I just don't see it. Skiles gets credit for Ben's heroics, there has never really been anything too good drawn up by Skiles at the end of games, its just all Gordon.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Our starting backcourt tonight scored *2 points(1-13 FG) in 56 MINUTES*.
> 
> Don't fix it if it ain't broke!


Its about as broke as Brokeback


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> What I am trying to say is that a clearout play is probably less effective if the defenders know the guy with the ball will probably pull up for a 3. That being said, I'd still give the ball to Gordon up top and see what happens.
> 
> We shouldn't forget that Gordon missed the shot at the end of the game. He isn't infalliable. But when he gets hot like that, you have to give him the ball.


That shot at the end of the game was a turn around fadeaway jumper from 3ft behind the 3pt line. A desparation shot.

Up top, he'd at least have a chance to square up or even get some momentum toward the bucket. And use a pick or two.

In any case it's moot. Skiles has his "book" and we've seen the play he's called twice now.

Bulls are 5-5 in their last 10, and 1-3 in their last 4.

Deng had a really fine game, IMO. Gordon was so-so until late Q3.

In retrospect, PJ Brown has probably not come close to living up to what Paxson expected of him this year and he's really gotta be thinking about getting us another scorer, or at least someone we can start and be able to bring in both Gordon and Noc from the bench for a lift.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Its about as broke as Brokeback


That's just funny on too many levels.
:lol:


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

The bulls can compete, but just can't finish. Pretty much the story of the bulls this year. If they can find a way to compete and finish against the best teams, they will finally be a championship contender.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> The guy gets praised though for having the best plays out of inbounds and at the end of games by announcers though (and not just the CSN/WGN announcing crew, but like on ESPN). I just don't see it. Skiles gets credit for Ben's heroics, there has never really been anything too good drawn up by Skiles at the end of games, its just all Gordon.


No one has ever given Skiles credit for Ben's heroics. Stop trolling.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

bball_1523 said:


> I made a thread about Coach skiles and most of you still think he's worth keeping. But he is TERRIBLE during crunch time. He drew up a HORRIBLE play tonight.
> 
> I think Skiles is on the hot seat. He got the bulls to the playoffs, but man cmon. Gordon is on fire, and you go 1 for 10 hinrich? How much more stupider of a play can you draw?


I am very much a fan of what Skiles has done with this team, but I'll agree with your comments. Skiles often gets an open shot; but he never never never gets our hot hand an open shot. It's the difference between winning and (why the Bulls always end up) losing.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

The starting lineup needs to be changed if Hinrich continues to slump and Nocioni remains inconsistent. We're getting killed at the start of third quarters. Deng and Gordon need more consistent help out there.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Our starting backcourt tonight scored *2 points(1-13 FG) in 56 MINUTES*.
> 
> Don't fix it if it ain't broke!


That's painful to read


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I see a rebuilding process number three, on horizon …


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Babble-On said:


> The starting lineup needs to be changed if Hinrich continues to slump and Nocioni remains inconsistent. We're getting killed at the start of third quarters. Deng and Gordon need more consistent help out there.


Even just starting Ben that third quarter would've done wonders. Starting lineup against good teams in non-blowout situations during the 3rd quarter usually leads to bad things, especially when Kirk and Chris are as low on confidence as they are. Problem is much more exacerbated on the road.

Maybe they know that they have no business starting and playing while Ben is on the bench. And so with that inferiority built in, they just lose any aggressiveness and don't shoot. Both of them basically have to take the initiative to bench themselves for Skiles to sit them. 

Duhon's been messed up since that Phoenix game --- it seems like that reporter who essentially asked him "how does it feel to be part of a team where Ben Gordon is carrying your d-league ***?", really got to him.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

darlets said:


> That's painful to read


Then allow me to make it worse.

3 of our starters.....Hinrich/Noce/Duhon combined to shoot 5-27 for 13 points.........in 92 minutes.

Want me to add Ben Wallace to the mix?

Actually that brings up an interesting point. The fact is, that because of Big Ben's offensive deiciencies, you cannot HAVE games like this, where 3 players in the starting lineup struggle. Essentially until they brought in Ben, they were playing 1 on 5 on the offensive end of the floor (Deng vs the Rockets). You just cant have that. And at some point, something is going to have to give.

Err...uhh..is there a fire skiles club??

Am I in it???


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

We gave up 20+ points due to second chance opportunities by the Rockets. Mutombo & Hayes were killing us on the boards. Mutombo was a man out there tonight. He would just raise his arms in the air and grab boards without even jumping. He had several "tippy toe" rebounds over Wallace, Noch and the rest of our midget frontcourt. 

This game also demonstrated our lack of players who can create their own shots. Gordon & Sweets were the only ones able to do anything in isolation tonight. The "drive & kick" offense is easily limited when other teams play man to man defense against us. We depend on other teams sending help, then kick it to the open man for the J. But when they play us straight up, our guys (besides Gordon) can't take advantage. 

I saw our guys scrambling all over the place on defense, allowing wide open jumpers all day. Meanwhile, our perimeter guys were crowded away from the basket and we were dared to beat them off the dribble and get in the paint. We couldn't. When we did force shots at the basket we had trouble finishing, because most of our guys lack either the size or the athleticism to do so. 

Credit to Shane Battier too. He's the perfect example of someone providing 'intangibles' on the court. He made a terrific block on Gordon towards the end, then came up with the loose ball. He was constantly saving balls from going out of bounds throughout the game. Deng really struggled when matched up against him too.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am not sure where we are heading, with the Pax’s statement: “ We will build this team around KH “…. definitely not with Ben playing - SG , BW –C and Nocioni - PF

We are short on SG , we are short on C, we are short on PF, our coach is short too and finally we are toooo short winning the championship.

We got a f…shortness disease


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Horribly coached game,i just want to say that 1st.Because from the jump we where off and we clearly need some inside scoring,n didn't go to sweet's until the 2nd qt,and when we did it worked,but didn't use him at all during the rocket's come back,BAD COACHING.

Next this kirk,duhon backcourt has be over with,it's cost us about 3 or 4 game's that's way more then the ben,kirk backcourt has.None of them can shot,and they pass up to many shot's and waste possesion,it's got to stop or make a trade for someone who can start and keep ben off the bench,but kirk and duhon is killing us period.I still not on the kill kirk bandwagon only because he had a full summer,and no real rest,and is what 2 game's removed from and injury,still he need's to play full time pg until he can get his stroke back or all season.


Last this was probably the most winnable game of the month,next to the hawk game,and if we cann't beat the rocket's i'm not sure how where going to play this month,I could see us slipping way behind the pis,and cav's,because both have cupcake shedules' this month compared to our's so where going to be in trouble IMO.But we really got to get read of this short line up and get ben or at least some more height in thier to help ben 2nd chance pt's also was a big factor today,and a lot of game's this year that we've lost that we should have won.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Then allow me to make it worse.
> 
> 3 of our starters.....Hinrich/Noce/Duhon combined to shoot 5-27 for 13 points.........in 92 minutes.
> 
> ...


Our offense is fine.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Our offense is fine.


And inconsistent. If Hinrich, Noc or Duhon's offensive games take a night off, we are sunk. Unless Gordon or Deng get 30+ (and the other one gets 20+).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Starters:

Luol Deng 20 pts on 46.7% shooting.

The Other 4: 17 pts on 21.9% shooting.

Also

% of points scored of team

Deng/Gordon: 57.1%
Rest of team: 42.9%

% of fga's taken

Deng/Gordon: 37.8%
Rest of team: 62.1%

Your not going to win games with stats like that showing up.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

btw, Chris Duhon this month is averaging *1.2 ppg on a FG% of 9% and 5.7 asissts in 25 minutes per game*.

He's also shooting below 30% over the last 10+ games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> And inconsistent. If Hinrich, Noc or Duhon's offensive games take a night off, we are sunk. Unless Gordon or Deng get 30+ (and the other one gets 20+).


Shhhh... Don't say that too loud. 82games.com says otherwise.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

man why can't we beat the best teams? LOL We play them so good until the end, then we screw up.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Shhhh... Don't say that too loud. 82games.com says otherwise.


It was an ugly game. Houston has the best defense in the league. And we could have won or gone into overtime if not for Skiles over-thinking himself. 

Let's see what happens when we play the worst defense.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dont worry Bulls are a top team and have a lot to offer this year especially in that conference good luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

WE'RE DOOOOOOMED

:jawdrop:


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Dont worry Bulls are a top team and have a lot to offer this year especially in that conference good luck for the rest of the season.


I disagree, we are mediocre at best. If we were a top team we would've beaten phoenix and houston already and will beat san antonio next week.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> We started doing the gong sound for Wallace?
> When did that start?


The first I heard it was when I was at the game vs. Milwaukee. I've heard it on TV ever since, but was unsure if they started it before that.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> I am very much a fan of what Skiles has done with this team, but I'll agree with your comments. Skiles often gets an open shot; but he never never never gets our hot hand an open shot. It's the difference between winning and (why the Bulls always end up) losing.


It's easy to blame the coach, but I'm pretty sure it's our youth and inexperience causing these frustrating losses.

We still don't have that chemistry on defense to get the big stop. Why could we hold the Rockets below 40% shooting all game, then all of the sudden allow them to get hot? Failures on defense seems to translate into a loss of confidence and failure on offense. To me, it's a sign of these young guys learning how to win.

I'd rather these type of losses happen during the season, so maybe it won't carry over into the playoffs. It's a learning experience (and no, not a moral victory).

Watch the film, learn from it, and take it out on Brenda, Carol, and Gil on Wednesday.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

bball_1523 said:


> I disagree, we are mediocre at best. If we were a top team we would've beaten phoenix and houston already and will beat san antonio next week.


I think there's some faulty logic here considering that the Suns have a total of 8 losses (Jazz, Spurs, Mavs, Clips, Wiz, Lakers) and we just about had them beat. Yes, we should have beaten the Rockets. San Antonio is a tough play for anyone. Our performance against these teams should be taken into account, but losses against them do not necessarily signify mediocrity...

As it stands, we're a top team in the Eastern Conference...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I also wanted to point out that the Rockets are 6-2 since Yao went out with injury, and have had three blowout victories.

They showed stats before the game that all of their average without Yao were about the same as with him. I'm not saying that Yao is a net neutral. It just shows what a consistently good defense is capable of.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Gordon used to be able to pull out games like this. This and against the Suns. Well the Suns we had till Barbarousosa nailed that three. I'd like to know: When are we going to see the magic? Or in other more "Eastern" terms: when will see the Master emerge?


----------

